
Ask HN: Women in Tech - meta_pseudo
My friend is doing her PhD thesis on work life balance and related psychological processes of female software engineers. If you are one or know someone who would like to participate in this study, please email her at majisucharita@gmail.com<p>Thank you in advance!
======
parvatzar
Have spread the word amongst ones i know. Good Luck to your friend with the
study!

~~~
meta_pseudo
Thank you!

